# Aux Fed Subs Through a DBX DriveRack PA?



## StradivariusBone (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's my question- Is there a way to route one side of the DBX to send to the two low-end outputs while sending the other side to the remaining four outputs? I'm wanting to eliminate vocals from our sub mix at the church I work at, the subs sit on the floor and it gets very muddy at times depending on where you sit (not many options for relocating, no budget for flying them correctly). I looked through the manual and it seems that this DSP only lets you use the presets of 2x6, 2x5, etc. Just wondering if anyone has any experience in this field. 

Trying to test this theory before buying another signal processor or running more cable. 

-ED


----------



## DomLauria (Sep 10, 2013)

Free ways to help eliminate vocals in the sub: 

Try EQing the vocal mics on the mixer + utilize the hi-pass? Might not cut everything out of the subs but perhaps enough to work?

Enable hi-pass for your vocal mics and set the crossover point for your subs on the DBX PA at the selected frequency. You might lose some of your 75-150 range depending on what your mixer's hi-pass freq point is and how low your mains go.


The inexpensive solution: 

Instead of buying a new processor perhaps buy a simple crossover unit, send all of your vocal mics to an aux (and remove them from the main mix), insert the crossover on the aux, set your crossover point at your desired freq, and then send your aux to the main mix.


----------



## museav (Sep 12, 2013)

How is you system currently configured? Is it a 'stereo' or mono speaker setup? Do you run from the mixer to the DriveRack and from there as high, mid and low (or high/mid and low) to the amps or powered speakers?

As DomLauria noted, if you are already low pass filtering the subs at a resonable frequency and using high pass filters on the mixer for the vocal channels then there should be little if any vocal in the subwoofers.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 12, 2013)

museav said:


> How is you system currently configured? Is it a 'stereo' or mono speaker setup? Do you run from the mixer to the DriveRack and from there as high, mid and low (or high/mid and low) to the amps or powered speakers?
> 
> As DomLauria noted, if you are already low pass filtering the subs at a resonable frequency and using high pass filters on the mixer for the vocal channels then there should be little if any vocal in the subwoofers.



We do stereo out from the console to the DriveRack and from there as you said it goes HML out to 6 channels (3 to left and right respectively). I can't remember where I set the crossover off the top of my head, it was some time ago and I went with the specs on the speakers we use. The low channel is driven by two QSC amps that are bridged and each amp drives two 18" subwoofers in separate cabinets. 

All of the vocals have the HPF on (it's an Allen and Heath GL2800) and if I remember correctly that starts the roll off around 100hz. The low end is probably set higher than that, I don't recall. 

I'll go back to the DriveRack this evening and check it for where the crossover points are. Usually the only vocals that come through are some of our male singers with deep voices that can penetrate below 200hz. The building itself is really live between 120-160hz (very wide, but not very deep front to back, lots of parallel walls ) so thinking about it that way it might be better to set the crossover below that. I wonder if that itself could be part of the muddiness issue?


----------

